# Tandem Crankset



## merlin4501 (Aug 1, 2009)

I just took shipment of an Ellsworth Witness to replace a Ventana that I sold 3 years ago due to layoff and can't seem to find a high end crankset. i began the research for parts and seem to be striking out on the cranks. I hope to have outboard bearings and 2 piece design spindle. Help !!
T


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I have my doubts about finding a high end two piece tandem crankset for off road.

The high end stuff you are asking about can be gotten for road tandems but they are 130mm bolt circle diameters.

Like you, we are building a new bike. My research has shown that the available higher end, off road stuff is Middleburn. These however are not two piece, and use a cartridge bottom bracket, not outboard style.

Alex at MTBTandems is the Middleburn connection in the US, He may also have some other choices, but if I recall, they were not exactly the higher end stuff.

Truth be told, we run Race Face ISIS style on our Co-Motion road Tandem. At the moment they are the simplest to work with, but also not available any longer. My reference to simplest, focuses on the fact that the spline setup allows the cranks to be removed and reinstalled consistently, in the same alignment, with no bearing adjustments. Install the cranks and torque them, done.

PK


----------



## jjensen (Mar 31, 2009)

I run Middleburn with SKF bottom brackets on two tandems. They are, in my opinion, a great product. I believe Alex has a version of the Middleburn that uses outboard bottom bracket bearings at this time.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

The Middleburn EBB tandem crankset is not yet available. We're first on the list when they are, but it may be a few months (or more). Middleburn it still working on the UNO's and DUO's for the EBB cranks, which are a necessity to make a tandem crankset.
Believe me, we'l have 'em as soon as we can get them!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*cranks*

Although not outboard bearings, I am a big fan of the DaVinci cranks. You can get just about any variety of crank length, they are light and pretty sporty too! :thumbsup:

We have them on our Ventana ECDM and one of our road tandems

And they're local (for me)...


----------

